# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  βομβος σε walkietalkie

## jakektm

παιδια, εχω ενα ζευγαρι walkietalkie , τα οποια λειτουργουν με μετασχηματιστη,.

εχω βομβο στον δεκτη, προερχεται απο τον πομπο.

δηλαδη, ενω  ακουγεται η φωνη, ο βομβος συνεχιζει. ανοιξα λοιπον τον πομπο, και ο βομβος εξαφανιζεται, καθως αγγιζω τα διαφορα εξαρτηματα, οπως τα τσοκ, τους πυκνωτες το μεταλικο κελυφος κτλ.

κατι που με παει στο οτι δεν υπαρχει γειωση θορυβου.

πως να ττο λυσω αυτο το θεμα;

----------


## FILMAN

Τι εννοείς λέγοντας "λειτουργούν με μετασχηματιστή";

----------


## ezizu

Αναφέρεις ότι άνοιξες τον πομπό κ.λ.π......... μήπως δεν είναι walkie takie και είναι π.χ. baby monitor, επειδή τα walkie takie είναι ουσιαστικά πομποδέκτες και τα δυο μηχανήματα .
Ο "μετασχηματιστής" που γράφεις μήπως εννοείς πακάκι τροφοδοσίας; 
Τα χαρακτηριστικά του ''μετασχηματιστή'' ποιά είναι;
Αν είναι πακάκι τροφοδοσίας, είναι το δικό τους (εργοαστασιακό) ή είναι κάποιο αγορασμένο και άσχετο με το εργοστασιακό ;
Και αν δεν είναι το εργοστασιακό έχεις τσεκάρει αν όντως συμπίπτουν τα χαρακτηριστικά του, με τις προδιαγραφές των εργοστασιακών ;
Ίσως έχει πρόβλημα κάποιο πακάκι τροφοδοσίας .

----------


## jakektm

οντως δεν ξεκαθαρισα ορισμενες παραμετρους.ειναι πομποδεκτες, 
εχουν λειτουργια ομως, να παραμενει ο ενας μονο πομπος και ο αλλος μονο δεκτης.
σαν τα babymonitor.

το καθενα εχει δικο του τροφοδοτικο - πακακι. μανισια ολα δεν εχει αλλαχτει ποτε τιποτα.

παρατηρησα πως οταν πλησιαζω το χερι μου στο μικροφωνο, απο τα 20 εκατοστα και οσο πιο πολυ πλησιαζω ο βομβος, στον δεκτη  γινεται ολο και πιο εντονος.

σαν να κανει καποια ταλαντωση το μικροφωνο?????

σημειωτεον οτι επεσε και λογικα μετα απο αυτο το πεσιμο αρχισε να το κανει .

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να γειώσεις το - της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού στη γείωση της πρίζας να δεις τι γίνεται;

----------


## jakektm

το δοκιμασα.καμια μεγαλη διαφορα

παρα μονο οταν αγγιζω τα ουδετερα σημεια, οπως μεταλικη επιφανεια απο τους κρυσταλους, πυκνωτες κτλ τοτε εξαφανιζεται ο βομβος

απο το μικροφωνο λογικα προερχεται;

----------


## ezizu

Τσέκαρε στο μηχάνημα που έπεσε κάτω, μήπως έχει κάποιο σπάσιμο από το πέσιμο π.χ. στην πλακέτα,ή έφυγε κάποια γείωση κ.λ.π.

----------

